
RoR is more productive even after learning from scratch for your new web app - kamalkishor1991
https://hackernoon.com/ruby-on-rails-is-more-productive-even-after-learning-from-scratch-for-your-new-web-app-3cb22a06fa8a#.aqenobiag
======
jimmywanger
From the article:

> So I have seen fair amount of 2 competently different kind of languages.

He's speaking of two years of node.js and two years of java. Two years is
generally not enough experience in languages to adequately evaluate their
prototype potential.

In addition, comparing RoR to Node.js and Java is incorrect. A more accurate
comparison would be RoR to Node.js/react or Java/spring, which gives you a lot
of the scaffolding and framework and presentation layer which lets you develop
more quickly.

~~~
kamalkishor1991
Yes you are right. 2 years is not enough for judging the prototyping
potential. Although I have worked with java/spring and I can empirically say
it really slow for prototyping. Just wanted to share my first experience with
ruby on rails and it is not supposed to be comparison of frameworks.

~~~
jimmywanger
> it is not supposed to be comparison of frameworks.

Well, that's sort of the whole point. The Rails part of Ruby on Rails is the
framework, totally apart from Ruby the language.

Comparing RoR to plain Node.js where you have to write all the scaffolding for
the presentation layer doesn't make any sense. Rails gives you a lot of that
for free.

------
pmontra
That was also my experience with RoR 1.0. It's nice to see that the first
impact hasn't changed after all these years, even if RoR is much more complex
now.

